# Warning - Dangers of hair or loose threads



## Herisson (Jan 7, 2009)

Knowing the danger of loose hairs and threads we are always careful here, having two people with waist length hair. We inspect all liners and bags after every wash. Over this past weekend, we had one get by us and it got wrapped not around a toe, but above the entire foot.

My son had Piglet out the night before with no problems. The next morning he said there was horrible smell coming from him. I checked, fearing a mouth tumor and found his foot huge and in horrible condition. I went to my vet right away and was seen within 10 minutes of when I discovered it. Piglet was in surgery a few minutes later.

The hair was surgically removed and he was given injections of Baytril and Metacam. The foot was wrapped and I removed his wheel and litter-box. We went the next night for a recheck and Piglet was un-bandaged. It looked a lot better but not great. He was given oral antibiotics. If the foot turns dark I'm to bring him in right away to have the dead tissue removed.

I'm very lucky to have my fantastic vet located close by. This is a prime example of why it's very important to be established with an excellent vet who sees exotics. During an emergency is a poor time to speculate if your vet has the experience to put your hedgehog under let alone do surgery.


----------



## Herisson (Jan 7, 2009)

This is tonight. It's not great but improving.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Poor Piglet 

Good on you for acting right away!

I hope his foot heals well <3


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

very scary, but thank you for sharing this. 

sending healing vibes to Piglet. <3


----------



## Kaboodle (Aug 12, 2011)

That's scary especially since my hair goes to right above my butt and I never thought about this before! :shock: I'm constantly losing hairs so I'll have to be really careful.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Thank you for sharing this, it is a very helpful and definitely something to be aware off. I'm really paranoid about it too because I have very long hair and it seems like no matter what I always find pieces of it everywhere. 

Glad Piglet's foot is making some progress and it was so great how fast you acted  Hope Piglet recovers quickly and please keep us posted on the little one.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Poor sweet Piglet!! I'm sorry this happened & so glad that you acted quickly & are able to save the foot!


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Oh, poor Piglet!  I'm so glad he has you and an awesome vet to take care of him. So sorry you had to go through this. Praying for you both. HUGS.


----------



## sayhedgehog (May 18, 2009)

OMGosh that is so scary! Poor piglet! I hope he recovers quickly.

This is one of the reasons I'm glad I have dreadlocks. I don't lose hairs!


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

Being aware of hairs is always important; it's less likely but even a 6 or 8 inch hair could get tangled up or wrapped around a foot/toe/etc. My hair goes past my waist, and I found one around Charley's foot several months back; I was lucky and so was he that the hair had only been tight for a very short time. You are such a good hedgie parent for getting him to the vet asap.

Sending love and hugs to Piglet, I hope he feels much better soon and his foot is good as new!


----------



## bgomez1981 (Aug 11, 2011)

omgosh! i'm a new hedgie owner and i have read about the horror stories of threads and string but i never thought about hair! i have long hair myself so i will keep an eye out for that also!! i'm sorry you and your baby had to go through all of this but thank you for posting..again it never crossed my mind


----------



## Herisson (Jan 7, 2009)

I just got home from the vet with Piglet. His foot is soooo much better! The darkness on top is a well formed scab. Here is a picture of how his foot looks now and another of him enjoying his birthday party today.

Thank you for all the get well wishes for Piglet!


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie (Jul 26, 2011)

adorable birthday photo, HAPPY BIRTHDAY PIGLET!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

So glad he's getting better!  Happy Birthday and many many more!


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Oh, he looks so much better! I'm so glad!  

Happy Birthday Piglet!!!  That photo is adorable!!


----------



## sayhedgehog (May 18, 2009)

So glad he's doing better! 

Happy birthday, Piglet! You sure do have some beautiful coloring!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Happy Birthday Piglet and may you have many many more. You are so handsome.

I'm very happy that your foot is getting better. 

Hugs


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

He's looking so much better! Yay!!


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

Happy birthday Piglet! So glad to hear your foot is healing well  May all your mealie wishes come true!


----------



## Herisson (Jan 7, 2009)

Piglet just had his last re-check and he is doing great!


----------



## StellaWithaBow (Dec 18, 2009)

Oh goodness, I'm so glad everything turned out ok!

I too appreciate this post, :? makes me want to wake both my girls up to see if they're ok! 

I'll be sure to be keeping an eye out for any stray strings or hairs!!!!

And wish the wonderful Piglet a happy birthday from the three of use as well  

Love- Amanda, Stella and Luna


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

His foot looks great! I'm so happy it's healed well!!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

His foot looks wonderful. I'm so happy it is healing and is going to be fine.


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Oh, that looks so much better. You must be so relieved. It looked pretty scarey for a while. I'm so glad that it's better.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Glad is foot is getting better and that he's recovering nicely


----------



## SarahBuffington (Jun 5, 2012)

This is exactly what I'm going through with my hedgehog Phoebe. Please, if you can read my post about its a recent post on health. I need your advice because you went through this!


----------



## Herisson (Jan 7, 2009)

Hi, I got your PM,

In Piglets situation, I have waist length hair and it was wrapped around his foot several times. He required surgery to have it removed and then took Orbax for 10 days because of infection. I'm VERY lucky he didn't need the leg to be amputated. It was unclear if it would be or not for a couple days after removal.

Are the hairs short to be stuck "in" and not around the foot? Any chance you could get a picture?


----------



## Herisson (Jan 7, 2009)

Sorry! I forgot to mention Piglet also took Metacam for pain and the swelling.


----------



## SarahBuffington (Jun 5, 2012)

I also have waist length hair and that was my main fear that it was wrapped around cutting off the circulation. When I saw it Tuesday morning I immediately called the vet to make an appointment asap. They saw me within two hours and the vet examined Phoebe and we both decided that there was either hair stuck in there or wrapped around. The vet didn't sedate her or give pain meds and I held her while she pulled some of the hair off. It was actually wrapped around her foot and toe. The vet prescribed her a antiseptic flush for me to scrub/soak her paw with and also an oral antibiotic.

Her paw's coloring was starting to look more normal on the bottom pads so I thought that was good. What was strange to me is that a large dark sore/bruise was forming on the top of her foot. Also the swelling was not going down and it was still separated into sections as if it was still constricted by the hair. I didn't want to wait and it possibly get really bad so I called the vet office today and got an appointment scheduled for another examination and possible surgery. I told them that my main concern was how it was still separated in sections and I saw a small hair sticking out of one of the creases. I was really worried there was more embedded in there.

I went to the vet office with her and she was examined and they decided to sedate her with general anesthesia gas and really get a look around in her paw without her moving like before. The vet told me that there actually was more embedded in there and that they had to unravel it from her paw. Poor little Phoebe, I'm so glad that they sedated her. 

They didn't wrap it up in a bandage either like I see how Piglet's was. It is looking better in my opinion it's not as separated as before. They didn't prescribe any pain meds, but I did get some antibiotic ointment to put on her foot after I rinse it with the antiseptic twice a day. I hope she's not in pain.. I still feel like this is all my fault.

Maybe they didn't give pain meds because her foot was not as bad as Piglet's. It was swollen and had fever and possibly an infection, but it wasn't as dark as his. Her foot really looks like the picture you posted of how his looks after they took the bandages off but hers is still more puffy.

I am just so worried there might be possible hairs embedded that they might have missed again. She is still groggy from the procedure and is sensitive about it so I can't reallly get a good look yet. I wish they had prescribed pain meds because I know that they had to open up one of the scabs. They also didn't wrap it up so I'm worried about her possibly getting an infection.

Can you give me any advice on what I can do to keep everything super sanitary and how to help her avoid an infection? I want to keep her as comfortable as possible. I really love and care for her and I hate that this happened so much. I got her a fresh can of mealies too so maybe that will help in the next few days for her to come around.


----------



## SarahBuffington (Jun 5, 2012)

I'll try to snap a quick picture and put it on here. It is already looking a little better, but it still worrying me. Especially any chance of infection.


----------



## Herisson (Jan 7, 2009)

What ointment did the vet give you? My vet had me give Orbax which is an oral antibiotic. Are you using liners? I also removed the litter-box until the wound was healed so nothing would get stuck to his foot. If she is hurting ask your vet about Metacam.

A picture would be great!


----------



## Herisson (Jan 7, 2009)

I had a incoming rescue today with hair wrapped around it's foot. We hope to have saved the foot but will a few days to see how it goes. I have pictures here if anyone would like to see them. Sorry to bring up a old thread but it's a really nast thing when it happens.
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.467774153301995.1073741831.100002082436570&type=1


----------



## kvmommy (Feb 2, 2013)

Is this the one from FL? 

This happened to Dia...I had given her a foot bath then came back 30 minutes later after the kids were asleep for some playtime and in that short period of time she poop boots that almost hid a hair wrapped around her foot and it was already swollen and purple. Luckily I caught it immediately and it was easy to unravel. 

Then it gets worse. One day I was with my son while he was on the potty and he kept saying his penis hurt. I thought UTI but upon closer inspection one of my long hairs was wrapped around his head and although circumcised, the foreskin covered it enough that I couldn't see it. His head was a little purple and swollen. THANK GOD I checked it close. 

Then my cousins baby kept crying. She couldn't figure out why, no temp, no constipation, no rash...so her mom said, maybe he's hot. Lets take all his clothes off. when they pulled his sock off, there was a hair wrapped around his big toe and it was turning a dark purple almost black. They had to have it removed by the doctor and he said, another hour or so and his toe would have been lost. 

I'm terrified of hair now.


----------



## AngelaH (Jul 24, 2012)

I hope your little rescue heals quickly! I have waist-length hair that tends to be everywhere and is Thistles favorite cuddle spot when she's out, thank you for the reminder to always be vigilant about hair.


----------

